# Is a Vet Visit In Order?



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

So, some of you have noticed, but I did post a thread a few weeks back about Kashi constantly having green poop on and off... Well, I thought it was gone for good after I switched him over to filtered water.. Well, it's back again, and it's been 3 days straight that he has had green poop (along with regular poop).

He's also had a major behavioral change where he has now moved his sleeping spot (from his igloo) to his litter box where he will sleep under his soiled paper towel.

I took him out today while I was cleaning his cage, just to check up on him and coax him into sleeping in his igloo again... and I noticed that there were what looked like blood-filled quills near his bum?? There are quite a few which are red (as if they are filled with blood) and a few that are orangey as well. Here's a photo for a better description:


















And the standard form:
- How old is your hedgehog?
Almost 2 years.

- How long have you owned your hedgehog?
~2 years

- Has there been any changes in the 2-3 weeks prior to the symptoms starting, such as, you on vacation, hedgie cared for by someone else, new cage, different cage location etc?
No.

- What is the temperature of the hedgehogs cage? 
Temp. is kept at 75F

- What is the lighting schedule?
8 AM - 11 PM

Please add dates that symptoms occurred
- Green poop (on and off for a while now, but recently more often)
- Bloody quills
- Sleeping in different place (just random behavioral change or??)

Weight
~320 grams. He fluctuates a bit, but has stayed the same weight since his episode a year ago (where he lost weight drastically).

Poop
Mostly normal, but green poop has been mixed with it. No particular difference in smell or texture.

Urine
Regular.

Nose
No symptoms with his nose. Regular breathing, regular nose licking, etc.

Breathing
Normal

Eating
Standard 30-40 kibbles a night. Has been the same since he matured.

Skin
Slightly dry, but never anything serious.

Vomiting 
No vomiting.

Activity
Normal. Lots of wheeling at night.

Meds
None.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Other than kibble, are you feeding him anything else? If so what and how much?

From the images, it is hard to tell what is there, but it looks like his quills are dirty to me. By any chance have you given him any foods that he may have anointed with that would be that color? 

Is the stool just green, or is it also soft, mucousy or a little sticky? And I know it sounds gross.. has the smell changed?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Kalandra said:


> Other than kibble, are you feeding him anything else? If so what and how much?
> 
> From the images, it is hard to tell what is there, but it looks like his quills are dirty to me. By any chance have you given him any foods that he may have anointed with that would be that color?
> 
> Is the stool just green, or is it also soft, mucousy or a little sticky? And I know it sounds gross.. has the smell changed?


I feed him mealworms every other day. They are sometimes gut loaded but not always.

The poop looks mucousy from what I can tell it's always smeared into the wheel. It also sometimes looks like there are bits of fiber or something.

The quills are not covered in anything. They are very brittle and when I took one of them that feel out, it was filled with the reddish stuff.. Not sure what it is :s


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

If you feel like something's wrong go with your gut and take Kashi to the vet if funds aren't an issue. I hope Kashi is ok and feels better soon.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Quinn said:


> If you feel like something's wrong go with your gut and take Kashi to the vet if funds aren't an issue. I hope Kashi is ok and feels better soon.


Yeah... I think I will take him. It's just really bad timing because it's the middle of finals (university student), and I'm leaving in a few weeks to go visit my parents in Korea/to get a surgery.

I was just wondering what type of tests, etc. the vet should be running if I take him to the vet. My vet tried to do a skin scrape for mites on Po' Boy... and you know how those don't really work.. so I wanted to make sure.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Sorry I didn't make it back to this thread. 

So my question regarding scent/texture as I am wondering if he has giardia or some other bacterial infection going on that is causing the stool issues. 

I would take collect a stool sample and take it in with him to the vet's office. I'd ask to have a fecal test done. 

The quills are quite an interesting symptom. I'm not certain what to make of them. If you have a couple that are not attached to the hedgehog any longer, I'd take them in. But most likely the vet will want to examine those that are currently attached.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Kalandra said:


> Sorry I didn't make it back to this thread.
> 
> So my question regarding scent/texture as I am wondering if he has giardia or some other bacterial infection going on that is causing the stool issues.
> 
> ...


Hmmm alright. For the smell, I honestly can't tell the difference from before the symptoms... he only poops green poop at night when he's on his wheel. Would I have to take a sample of the green poop, or is any other poop alright?

Yeah, I'm not sure about the quills either :? I'll try to see if there are more that he's dropped so that I can take a better photo.

I will give the vet a call tomorrow and see when I can bring the guy in. Thankfully he does not seem to be in any pain or discomfort, but who knows...


----------



## sayhedgehog (May 18, 2009)

Don't really have anything to add, I just wanted to say that I hope adorable Kashi starts feeling better! For his sake and yours, so you can travel without any more worries.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

In theory any stool will work. If there is something going on there, it should show up. If you can get a sample of the green and a more normal looking stool, I'd take both.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Let us know how Kashi is doing.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks everyone.

So the vet appointment has been scheduled for this Thursday at 3 PM. I will give you guys an update after that.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I hope our little one is alright.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks shetland.

Well, today his behavior changed again. I found some poop that must have been very loose or something, because it was mashed up into his wheel really good. It's normal in color, but the consistency definitely must have changed.

In addition to that, I found that he's been stashing food in his litter box??? I found several pieces of kibble in there (uneaten).

Has anyone heard of behavior like that? :?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I just got back from Kashi's vet visit.

Vet has given him a month's dosage of baytril (0.2 cc twice a day) and a month's dosage of probiotics (called metacam I think, 0.5 cc once a day).

She thinks that he has an overgrowth of bacteria in his tummy/intestines... she called it ittivita or something? I didn't quite catch what she called it. She ruled out salmonella because he was healthy besides his poop.

She also examined the quills, and she said that it looked like it was just pigmentation, not anything serious... So he has orangey/reddish pigmented quills :lol:

EDIT:
And just to add, the vet said he was one of the friendliest hogs she had met ^_^ And she did a overall checkup an said for 2 years old his teeth are looking great yay!

I'm so glad that it isn't anything too serious <3


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm so glad Kashi is ok! Hopefully the meds help and Kashi feels better soon.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

metacam is a pain medication, so doubt that is it. 

Hopefully the baytril and probiotic will clear up the poop issue and everything will be normal for a very very long time.

If your vet didn't mention it, do not give the probiotic with the antibiotic. The antibiotic will kill most of it off. Its recommended to space the two out by at least a couple of hours, midway between doses often gives the best results.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Thank you Quinn!

Kalandra, okay, yeah, the vet tech was a little confused when she was processing my bill. She did mention that about the antibiotics and probiotics. Thanks for the reminder though. He just got his baytril about an hour and a half ago... they said I could give the probiotic two hours after the baytril. Should I administer the probiotics at around 5:30-6:00 PM and then the baytril again at around 10:00 PM?


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Try to get the dose as close to mid way between antibiotics as possible. 6 should be fine.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Kalandra said:


> Try to get the dose as close to mid way between antibiotics as possible. 6 should be fine.


Okay, great. Thank youu ^_^


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh goodness! I'm so glad the quill thing is nothing serious. Izzy gets some yellow on her quills, but she pees and wheels and I think that it's just that because it comes off with a toothbrush and some aveno wash. I'm glad that it can be easily resolved.  Been praying for your little Kashi! Izzy was on a probiotic called benebac and Kalandra told me about the time spacing. When I did that halfway between antibiotic doses, it worked great for her tummy and green poop!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Rainy said:


> Oh goodness! I'm so glad the quill thing is nothing serious. Izzy gets some yellow on her quills, but she pees and wheels and I think that it's just that because it comes off with a toothbrush and some aveno wash. I'm glad that it can be easily resolved.  Been praying for your little Kashi! Izzy was on a probiotic called benebac and Kalandra told me about the time spacing. When I did that halfway between antibiotic doses, it worked great for her tummy and green poop!


Awesome! I actually had a look at the sticker thing that came with instructions, and I believe the probiotic we have is benebac as well (not metacam lol!). I accidentally gave him double his dosage because they came in pre-filled syringes >_< But I definitely won't be making the mistake again


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Yay for good news. Kashi wants to become a hog of a different colour?? The first red hedgie?
No more worrying your mom, Kashi. :|


----------



## sayhedgehog (May 18, 2009)

So glad to hear it is nothing serious! Get well soon, Kashi! *snuggles*


----------

